# Head lamps



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Didn't really know which section to post this question.I need opinions on a head lamp my niece wants me to order one for her Dad, I got to looking, and oh boy, the options!! I got a elcheapo that works fairly well. But it was give to me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I received a streamlight one year, it was fantastic.....no idea where it is now, but it was a good un'


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

I have a couple coasts. They seem pretty good. For four months I wear it a couple hours a day doing morning and night chores. There's a few different models I wouldn't get the cheapest one.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a Coleman one that I really like. I have another Coleman one that is ok, but doesn't have a good beam. But I bet like Dawg says those Streamlight ones are probably great. Now I gotta go on Amazon and look at the Streamlight ones. I have a couple of their flashlights and they are the best I've ever had. Honestly I don't know why I only started using a headlamp a couple summers ago. They are sure handy for getting irrigation started before it gets light in the morning.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I've had a few streamlights, all very good products.....however, they have to have the worse tasting rubber I've ever tasted on a flashlight, absolutely repulsive.......I think they made it like that to make you buy their headlamp. 
Btw, I don't make it a habit of eating flashlights, but ifn I'm working with one, it seems to inevitably end up in my mouth...


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> I've had a few streamlights, all very good products.....however, they have to have the worse tasting rubber I've ever tasted on a flashlight, absolutely repulsive.......I think they made it like that to make you buy their headlamp.
> Btw, I don't make it a habit of eating flashlights, but ifn I'm working with one, it seems to inevitably end up in my mouth...


Darn right about that. They make me gag.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

While we are talking headlamps, anyone have a good pocket size LED flashlight? I buy those "Ultrafire" lights on Amazon. Who knows if they are the original Ultrafire or a knock off. Rarely last a year carrying them everyday, and they seam to start getting loose connections after 9 months. They use the 1865 rechargeable battery which is also a crap shoot since many of those batteries are cheap knockoffs from over seas...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Check out batteryjunction.com. See Klarus flashlights. I've had a few of those I bought for gifts and myself, rechargeable from a usb connection. They offer a bunch of models and battery junction sells all brands at good prices......


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I learned of this higher end kind of flashlight business a few years ago. Before that I thought the Maglight was the best there was. All I had before that was the cheapy flashlights from Walmart or whatever. When I got my first Streamlight I was blown away and can't stand the cheaper ones now. I'm sure there are better then Streamlight also. But I would be afraid to spend more money given my habit of laying flashlights down and they are never seen again. My dad uses this old 6 volt battery flashlight for some reason. It is about 25 years old. I even got him a streamlight, but he keeps it put away for safe keeping since I by accident told him the cost.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Speaking of losing flashlights, why in the hell do folks buy "stuff" made with Camo colors? It's like anything in Camo will sell.....it's crazy, even flashlights!! Who in the hell wants a Camo flashlight? I can hardly ever find it now.....lighters  ladders, keychains, you name it...they have a Camo version, just plain crazy....but, folks buy 'em


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Speaking of losing flashlights, why in the hell do folks buy "stuff" made with Camo colors? It's like anything in Camo will sell.....it's crazy, even flashlights!! Who in the hell wants a Camo flashlight? I can hardly ever find it now.....lighters  ladders, keychains, you name it...they have a Camo version, just plain crazy....but, folks buy 'em


I blame that Duck Dynasty show. I don't know why I blame it as I only watched one episode. But it feels right.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

bluefarmer said:


> Didn't really know which section to post this question.I need opinions on a head lamp my niece wants me to order one for her Dad, I got to looking, and oh boy, the options!! I got a elcheapo that works fairly well. But it was give to me. Thanks in advance.


Budget?

Value: I have one of these and am well pleased: Princeton Tec

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Princeton-Tec-Fuel-LED-Headlamp/2252218.uts?slotId=3

Better: I am gery fond of Surefire. I have one similar to this a few years old. Mine might be only 100 lumens?

https://www.amazon.com/SureFire-Variable-Headlamp-MaxVision-Reflector/dp/B01N34RZCH

Everyday use I use the Princeton Tec. I use the Surefire mostly for hunting.

Just today I decided I need one at work. I have one of these coming: another Princeton Tec.

https://m.grainger.com/mobile/product/3KKZ1?cm_mmc=PPC:+Google+PLA&s_kwcid=AL!2966!3!166587837076!!!g!102361597077!&ef_id=WETEmAAABY5DcqX6:20171218191616:s&kwid=productads-adid^166587837076-device^m-plaid^102361597077-sku^3KKZ1-adType^PLA


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

PaMike said:


> While we are talking headlamps, anyone have a good pocket size LED flashlight? I buy those "Ultrafire" lights on Amazon. Who knows if they are the original Ultrafire or a knock off. Rarely last a year carrying them everyday, and they seam to start getting loose connections after 9 months. They use the 1865 rechargeable battery which is also a crap shoot since many of those batteries are cheap knockoffs from over seas...


I have had very good luck with my Surefires and Maglites. Maglite has seen more daily use and abuse. A couple months ago at work I started carrying around a Streamlight. So far so good.

I have been nicer to my Surefires. I dont recall how old Maglite is but I hage had it for years and years. Takes a licking and keeps ticking. It was pre led and I upgraded it to an led bulb a handful of years back (2 AA battery model). I think the old ones were like $10 pre led. I have given multiple as gifts. And I think I am on my second one (lost other).

I actually bought another Mini Mag for a xmas gift on Sunday. 2 AAA and 100 lumens. $17.





























A guy could never have too many flashlights. Speaking of which, my want list has the semi new Milwaukee m12 flashlight on it. Some day...

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-M12-12-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-LED-High-Performance-Flashlight-Tool-Only-2355-20/207021879


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Speaking of losing flashlights, why in the hell do folks buy "stuff" made with Camo colors? It's like anything in Camo will sell.....it's crazy, even flashlights!! Who in the hell wants a Camo flashlight? I can hardly ever find it now.....lighters  ladders, keychains, you name it...they have a Camo version, just plain crazy....but, folks buy 'em


I like camo!

But I do wish more things were available in blaze orange. I bought a keychain light not long ago. They had orange available. Last couple of knives I bought were orange. Much easier to find when set on the ground. Or dropped. Or misplaced...


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

PaMike said:


> While we are talking headlamps, anyone have a good pocket size LED flashlight? I buy those "Ultrafire" lights on Amazon. Who knows if they are the original Ultrafire or a knock off. Rarely last a year carrying them everyday, and they seam to start getting loose connections after 9 months. They use the 1865 rechargeable battery which is also a crap shoot since many of those batteries are cheap knockoffs from over seas...


This is the one I have been using at work. So far so good.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Streamlight-reg-Stylus-Pro-reg-LED-Penlight/1504058.uts?productVariantId=3368875&WT.tsrc=PPC&WT.mc_id=GoogleProductAds&WT.z_mc_id1=03610379&rid=20&gclid=CjwKCAiA693RBRAwEiwALCc3u9S-ka6ewXMZtEihC5M5dkGzl7Nn1OW0OuRz4aDikuhaJkboc3nYlRoCZ7gQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> I like camo!
> But I do wish more things were available in blaze orange. I bought a keychain light not long ago. They had orange available. Last couple of knives I bought were orange. Much easier to find when set on the ground. Or dropped. Or misplaced...


Well duh moose, everything is better in orange.... I mean come on.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I shouldn't google flashlights. Looks like I am getting a new Surefire:

http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/6px-pro.html


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

deadmoose said:


> I shouldn't google flashlights. Looks like I am getting a new Surefire:
> 
> http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/6px-pro.html


Wow, that's a hefty price for a small flash light me thinks...


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

SCtrailrider said:


> Wow, that's a hefty price for a small flash light me thinks...


Oh no! Thats a steal of a deal for one of those. But it is backordered now. I wonder if it is discontinued and I will never see it? Surefire is not a cheap brand. Gotta splurge somewhere sometimes.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

The bad thing about the lithium batteries is they give no warning when the batteries go dead. They go from bright to dead instantly. I have 2 Tikka plus head lamps my son and I have used for over 10 years. They use 3 triple A batteries.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I bought 2 of these for the sons stockings.....really impressed and love the fact they are rechargeable or in a pinch you can keep some CR123's on hand for backup if out in the backcountry. 1100 lumens is a lot and I was somewhat skeptical that these little guys could pack that kind of punch, but last night they really impressed. Use a USB micro to recharge. Now I have to buy me one of these....except I might buy a Fenix with 2 LED lights....one white and one red. They are brand new and supposedly they will be released on January 3. Need a red one for shining coyotes in the river bottoms.....they don't spook like white.

Shoutout to dawg for the recommendation of battery junction. Got my package from Connecticut to Tennessee in two days free ship....just in time. The sons really loved them with the fact of being rechargeable in their trucks.

Regards, Mike

https://www.batteryjunction.com/klarus-st10-rechargeable-led-flashlight.html


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I did the same thing Mike, I bought five for gifts.....got em in and had to order one for myself


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

PaMike, did you jump on a new flashlight?

After carrying the stream light in my pocket daily at work I have noticed a few features I like for everyday carry:

Size. 2 AAA is a good pocket sized light. Also AAA readily available and fairly cheap to replace.

The clip: the clip on it is on the tail end. Puts light end into my pocket. Others I have are the opposite. OK for occasional use, but for one that will sit in my pocket all day I personally prefer the clip on the Stream light.

I see Milwaukee has one out now for about $20. I am intrigued, but will have to start saving my quarters for another flashlight I really don't need. The Milwaukee also has a soft bite grip. I could see that coming in handy. Aluminum in the mouth to free up hands is not pleasant.

It is amazing how bright a 2*AAA led light is these days. My pocket has been feeling empty without a light in it. Once used to carrying they become indispensible.


----------

